# Help! My tortoise's neck just turn red!



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 30, 2015)

This tortoise always been good for several years. Few days ago its owner saw his neck turning red and today it seems to get worse. Does any body know what cause it?? It has been hot for few days, about 33 C very day because of the weather. And I didn't use any lamp, but take him out for sunshine very day during moring.


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2015)

How is the tort doing overall? Appetite? Behavior? Activity? Do you notice any signs of pain? Is there any swelling around there? Has there been any trauma? Injury? Bite marks? Redness is often indicative of inflammation, cause by irritation (tissue trauma), infection, allergic reaction or internal disease. Can you address my questions and possibly take a closeup pic of just the red area? If the animal looks/acts ill, I'd seek medical attention asap


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 30, 2015)

Pearly said:


> How is the tort doing overall? Appetite? Behavior? Activity? Do you notice any signs of pain? Is there any swelling around there? Has there been any trauma? Injury? Bite marks? Redness is often indicative of inflammation, cause by irritation (tissue trauma), infection, allergic reaction or internal disease. Can you address my questions and possibly take a closeup pic of just the red area? If the animal looks/acts ill, I'd seek medical attention asap


His appetite is fine but doesn't as good as before I guess. Touch it and he didn't show any pain so I guess it is not painful, and doesn't feel like an swelling anywhere. Very weird, it just happened...here is the picture of his enclosure and closer pic. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 30, 2015)

T


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you had this tortoise long?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 30, 2015)

He's probably trying to climb the side wall and slipping down, causing his neck to rub on the edge of the carapace. Any way you can get this tortoise outside for some real sunshine?


----------



## Pearly (Jul 30, 2015)

I thought this same thing when looking at the enclosure


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

I'd suggest seeing a vet as soon as possible, and wishes for your tort to get well soon.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2015)

That's right! Gillian reminded me of my manners! In my defense, I didn't realize you might be new to the forum. If indeed you are, I too, welcome you If the redness is caused by the skin rubbing against a shell, it should be gone in a matter of just couple of days after she stops doing it. To help the irritated skin heal in humans we use Vitamin E (oil) or I suppose one could really use any type of organic gentle moisturizer. I hear that some folks use coconut oil on Tortoise shells. Look in your kitchen and see if you have coconut or even olive oil. O Vitamin E! Either in it's oil or capsule form. With capsule you'd just puncture a hole with a shapt point of knife or needle and squeeze the contents out. All you'd need is just a drop to gently massage it in the red area. Do this couple of times a day and give your tort opportunity for daily excercise. In a wild they do tons of walking and exploring. I am new to this and haven't figured out how to include links, but hopefully some forum savvy members will chime in to give you links to care sheets and info on enclosures. Your looks like it's great size, but I think you need different substrate (the stuff your tort walks and sleeps on). Also not sure what you have for lighting, heat and all the other things to create conditions that would mimic her natural environment. If you are new to this hobby (like I am) I'd encourage you to reasearch the species of your tortoise as much as you can. It is obvious that you care about her (him by giving him great size living quarters and seeking help when you noticed signs of trouble. Good for you and your tort! If you are indeed a new keeper, this will be a very exciting time for you, lots of reading/learning, and your tort will thrive. You have come to the right place. Look up the TORTOISE LIBRARY (search it here on this site or even google, it'll pop up). It has tons of great info. Then look through the different areas of the forum. There are some great threads on every possible topic you need covered. Are you new to the forum? And torts? If so, please tell us about yourself and your tort and let us know how she/he is doing


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome. 

Sometimes when you ask a question here you get more than you bargained for. Since you are handling your tortoise every day, you can monitor the neck easily. I don't think you need to put anything on it. 

Try offering more food. Larger portions, more variety. Mine climb when they're hungry. 

The habitats really need a substrate that holds moisture, deep enough for burrowing. This is important for health, shell development, and feet & leg strength & health. Coconut coir is good. 

Read the care sheets. Fixing the habitat isn't hard & will pay off. Clay plant saucers are safer water dishes. Those tiles are taking up too much space, so find a small one or a flat rock instead. You won't be able to use cardboard as a hide anymore with a moist substrate because it will get moldy, but you can use a plastic tub or a clay flower pot.


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 31, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> He's probably trying to climb the side wall and slipping down, causing his neck to rub on the edge of the carapace. Any way you can get this tortoise outside for some real sunshine?


Hello Yvonne! Yes, he can go outside to get sunshine two hours a day. Hope this is only cause of rubbing myself. I decided to wait and see. Thank you and good morning~


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 31, 2015)

Pearly said:


> That's right! Gillian reminded me of my manners! In my defense, I didn't realize you might be new to the forum. If indeed you are, I too, welcome you If the redness is caused by the skin rubbing against a shell, it should be gone in a matter of just couple of days after she stops doing it. To help the irritated skin heal in humans we use Vitamin E (oil) or I suppose one could really use any type of organic gentle moisturizer. I hear that some folks use coconut oil on Tortoise shells. Look in your kitchen and see if you have coconut or even olive oil. O Vitamin E! Either in it's oil or capsule form. With capsule you'd just puncture a hole with a shapt point of knife or needle and squeeze the contents out. All you'd need is just a drop to gently massage it in the red area. Do this couple of times a day and give your tort opportunity for daily excercise. In a wild they do tons of walking and exploring. I am new to this and haven't figured out how to include links, but hopefully some forum savvy members will chime in to give you links to care sheets and info on enclosures. Your looks like it's great size, but I think you need different substrate (the stuff your tort walks and sleeps on). Also not sure what you have for lighting, heat and all the other things to create conditions that would mimic her natural environment. If you are new to this hobby (like I am) I'd encourage you to reasearch the species of your tortoise as much as you can. It is obvious that you care about her (him by giving him great size living quarters and seeking help when you noticed signs of trouble. Good for you and your tort! If you are indeed a new keeper, this will be a very exciting time for you, lots of reading/learning, and your tort will thrive. You have come to the right place. Look up the TORTOISE LIBRARY (search it here on this site or even google, it'll pop up). It has tons of great info. Then look through the different areas of the forum. There are some great threads on every possible topic you need covered. Are you new to the forum? And torts? If so, please tell us about yourself and your tort and let us know how she/he is doing


Thank you soooo much for your help! Keep typing so much! Enthusiastic to give me so much helpful advise, yeah!! Sorry that I slept last night, living in San Francisco right now. And good morning^_^. Yes, I'm a new member here and still confuse about the rules in the forum. If I did anything wrong please point me out, thanks! He is a boy showing by his tail, and he lives in the middle of China. I have breed turtles for two years but only know a feel, hope to learn more here!
His substrate right now is carpet, because the humidity there right now is 70-80, very high. And temp is also very high so didn't use any lamp right now. Chinese people in city side don't usually have a yard.... So the space is limited. I've try to give them as many space and sunshine as I can. Trying to earn more just to buy a house with yard for them now. lol. Thanks again for you advise, it's really kind of you!


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 31, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> A very warm welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'd suggest seeing a vet as soon as possible, and wishes for your tort to get well soon.


Thank you for your advise. I've contact a vet but can only do it online. It is too far away..


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 31, 2015)

He needs a substrate, not carpet, no matter how high the humidity in the air is.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> He needs a substrate, not carpet, no matter how high the humidity in the air is.


What if on the other hand the climate is too DRY, which is the case here in Jordan: DESERT climate? Appreciate some advice, thanks.


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 31, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sometimes when you ask a question here you get more than you bargained for. Since you are handling your tortoise every day, you can monitor the neck easily. I don't think you need to put anything on it.
> 
> ...


Very glad to meet you!
Ok I will change the substrate asap. He actually got coconut coir on winter, but he still climb around the enclosure like he wants to go out...


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2015)

Lovely tortoise said:


> Thank you soooo much for your help! Keep typing so much! Enthusiastic to give me so much helpful advise, yeah!! Sorry that I slept last night, living in San Francisco right now. And good morning^_^. Yes, I'm a new member here and still confuse about the rules in the forum. If I did anything wrong please point me out, thanks! He is a boy showing by his tail, and he lives in the middle of China. I have breed turtles for two years but only know a feel, hope to learn more here!
> His substrate right now is carpet, because the humidity there right now is 70-80, very high. And temp is also very high so didn't use any lamp right now. Chinese people in city side don't usually have a yard.... So the space is limited. I've try to give them as many space and sunshine as I can. Trying to earn more just to buy a house with yard for them now. lol. Thanks again for you advise, it's really kind of you!


Then, welcome to the forum! And good morning to you I see that people are chiming in now. You'll be getting some good advise soon. I saw your post late last night and felt bad thinking you're probably worried about your pet and would feel better knowing that you were not alone.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sometimes when you ask a question here you get more than you bargained for. Since you are handling your tortoise every day, you can monitor the neck easily. I don't think you need to put anything on it.
> 
> ...


I know it was long! Just felt a need to be there for a worry pet owner. That's a MOTHER in me


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Jul 31, 2015)

Pearly said:


> I know it was long! Just felt a need to be there for a worry pet owner. That's a MOTHER in me


Oh....I didn't mean to say you are a mouther at all. What I want to say is just thank you so much for you effort to type up so many words to help me and give me walm advise. I'm really so glad of it. Yes, I will try my best to help him for sure.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 31, 2015)

Pearly said:


> I know it was long! Just felt a need to be there for a worry pet owner. That's a MOTHER in me


No worries, any time I meant "mother" as in "mom", I am a mother of 3 in real life and love to take care of children and people in general


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, Lovely tortoise and welcome to Tortoise Forum.
How is the tortoise's neck now ?
Any improvement ?


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Aug 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Lovely tortoise and welcome to Tortoise Forum.
> How is the tortoise's neck now ?
> Any improvement ?


I think it goes back to normal. Thanks for concerning~


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2015)

Lovely tortoise said:


> I think it goes back to normal. Thanks for concerning~


That's good news.
And a very Happy Birthday to you.
Have a great day!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2015)

Lovely tortoise said:


> I think it goes back to normal. Thanks for concerning~


Glad to heat that.


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Aug 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's good news.
> And a very Happy Birthday to you.
> Have a great day!


Thank you very much. And I cleaned my teeth yesterday...which makes me too hurt to have any food. lol. Wonderful experience for birthday. Lol


----------



## Lovely tortoise (Aug 6, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to heat that.


Thank you for your concerning, hope him stays good. And bless your tortoise too!


----------



## KAC (Apr 13, 2020)

My baby torts shell is turning red from inside. And a little crack down there. He’s not moving like normal. What does that mean? If anyone knows please help me! I’m worried.


----------



## Erik Elvis (Apr 13, 2020)

That’s really not a good sign. I think it usually indicated sepsis. Prob need a vet visit ASAP but doesn’t look good for the little guy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 13, 2020)

KAC said:


> My baby torts shell is turning red from inside. And a little crack down there. He’s not moving like normal. What does that mean? If anyone knows please help me! I’m worried.
> View attachment 290724


Unfortunately that looks like septicemia. I wish I had better news but there's probably not much a vet can do at this point.


----------



## KAC (Apr 13, 2020)

Is there any other way to treat my baby torts at home? Because it’s not possible to go to vet due to this lockdown thing. ?


----------

